# holiday wishes



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Well it seems again we are getting into the holiday time of year,,
And i was just wondering (and passing the time of winter storage) of what all u rver's want for christmas ,, like new awnings or a elelctric toungue jack ,, u get my meaning ,,, so speak up ,, let us all know u'r perfect x-mas rv gifts ,, i for one only want a real good tan for x-mas     :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

Oh yeah? And WHO would you like to see that TAN on?     :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

Lots of sweet smelling diesel smoke coming out of my Dodge Cummins as I head SOUTH. :laugh: Oh, and the money to pay for that diesel that smells so good coming out of a Dodge


----------



## C Nash (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

Dollar a gallon for gas and a gas mask so I can follow DL :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

Would not help Chelse. You would need a large containment area to hose off in if you get down wind :laugh: Would like a new truck but just to scared to pick one out of the big three. Next best thing would be all on the site to have a safe and fun holiday season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

Hey Tex the tan would be on me ,, but it would be to impress a lovely blonde in a near to nothing swim suit ,,,    :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

I'm trying to picture that tan on you, but all I can see is the blonde!  :evil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

Don't try ,, i too am picturing the blonde ,, and bty i get a very nice tan every year ,, but it's only on the front side (DON"T GO THERE)  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I have a habit of only laying out on the pool or on the beach ,,, on my back only ,, i always forget the flip over thingy   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

This year, try laying on your side.  That way you get half your front and half your back.  Should be an interesting change.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

The picture of the blonde just faded away after that one, John.  Thanks a lot ....


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

I don't understand why you try to make fun of my good smelling Cummins diesel smoke.  All you non-Cummins owners are just jealous. :approve: Just think, if it smells better, it must run better   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

hey now DL we were talking about my tan ,,, and now u throw in the diesel smoke thingy ,,, ok i'll forgive u ,, i run a Cummins too ,,, but the smoke don't help my tan.... :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Hertig ,, i did that once ,, but agian forgot to change sides ,, and i looked like one of those aliens form startrek ,, u know the ones that are green on one side and white on the other,, this year i will flip over more than once... but i think i need that blonde to remind me ,, anyone have her number?????
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

DL,, i know u have the secret to good smelling Cummins smoke ,, so if u don't mind please tell us,,, and BTY when u do tell us u'r secret formula ,, i''ll post it all over the net ,, but i can be bought off ,, if u know what i mean,,, 
I want small gallons of diesel in unmarked cans ,, and at least 100 galons of them ,, other wise i go to the press with u'r diesel smell stuff ... jk around ,, i mean no harm ,, but this winter bordum is killing me  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 15, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

Big oil would put a hit on me if I told.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Re: holiday wishes

Yea right ,, u would just hit Tex up for a few more million gallons of oil ,, and all would be quiet around here ,,, i won;t say a word ,, but i need some good smelling diesel too ,,, and yes i'm blackmailing u    :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

